# Cross breeding



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Is it possible to cross breed a American fantail with a homer? Because I was wondering if I will be able to create new colors between the two crosses.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

i_like_birdz said:


> Is it possible to cross breed a American fantail with a homer? Because I was wondering if I will be able to create new colors between the two crosses.


There are several colors in fantails now Are you trying to put color in the race birds or the fantails. Race birds have many colors now to. Yes the birds would cross but It would take a few years to set your colors. And if you wanted to go back for quality Then you would have a bit of work to do. What colors are you interested in


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

I'm planning to add colors the the fantails but I'm not looking for precise colors. I just want variety, but is that a bad thing to do?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

you can do it ...but the young is going to look less like a homer and a fantail...... it's not going to be the best looking fantail but ..it up to you it might look nice too never know .... and if you are trying to sell the young the price might be cut in half just because it's a cross.

-Blong


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Ohh ok, well I might try to crossbreed, I'm not planning to sell them off anyways. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Just like dogs they will be mongrels do it enough & they will end up like feral pigeons


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Ross Howard said:


> Just like dogs they will be mongrels do it enough & they will end up like feral pigeons


lol i don't think they will end up as mongrels or ferals.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

i_like_birdz said:


> I'm planning to add colors the the fantails but I'm not looking for precise colors. I just want variety, but is that a bad thing to do?


There as i said several fantail colors Now So i would just get a color you like. look at the fantail standard And color standard you will see the many colors. As the cross you will be working on for years Can you say what color you like


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

if you just want to mix for fun go ahead but ...dont ever leave you bird ...lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ive seen fantail mixes that are quite lovely, you may get more color or you may just get the same color as the fantail is, the offsrping will not have as big of a fan tail, but it should have some flair to it.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

re lee said:


> There as i said several fantail colors Now So i would just get a color you like. look at the fantail standard And color standard you will see the many colors. As the cross you will be working on for years Can you say what color you like


Yeah I know there are alot of fantail colors. But I don't know anyone who's selling them besides Keith. The colors I would like are well generally anything, splash, pied etc. of any color.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

blongboy said:


> if you just want to mix for fun go ahead but ...dont ever leave you bird ...lol


Well I'm planning to build a new loft for my future fantails so I might not cross but then again I might, just for color variations.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> Ive seen fantail mixes that are quite lovely, you may get more color or you may just get the same color as the fantail is, the offsrping will not have as big of a fan tail, but it should have some flair to it.


Same here, I've seen some some fantail mixes too. Well the colors wouldn't stay the same right if either one is white and the other one is for say a blue bar their off springs maybe pied of some sort? But it would be a bummer to lose some what of the fan.


----------

